# Xander broke the lamp



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

And I guess it shows how hopelessly in love I am that it didn't even upset me. And it's one of a matched set, with heavy glass shades. But who cares since he wasn't hurt, it's just a lamp--and maybe I'll look for new shades tomorrow.

Of course, it didn't surprise me either--he's quite the flying devil! :twisted:


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

lol, sounds a lot like my house with I used to foster. Kittens, kittens everywhere!


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Jet is always knocking the lamp over in his attempts to open the curtains before I come downstairs to do it for him (the lamp is on a small table next to the windowsill, and he loves looking out of the window). He hasn't broken it - yet - but he's knocked over several vases. Also, because the answer machine is also on the table, he is always accidentally deleting messages by stepping on various buttons.
And I thought cats were supposed to be graceful... :roll:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hehe, Sugar steps over everything everywhere, Twinkie knocks over stuff sometimes too but Sugar is always snooping around and stepping on my keyboard, knocking papers in the trashcan, but surprisingly they havent broken many things around the apt.... :lol:


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

One of my favorite cats, Chrissie, short for Christmas Cat, for when I adopted him last year, (a swirl-brown tabby over white, my 14 lb. "kitten") broke one of my lamps, by jumping on the large lamp shade. He was OK but the lamp was cracked through the center. I took down the matched set to put away, and bought another less expensive lamp. Sometimes he gets destructive by running through the house chasing Snow Cat, and whoever else will play with him.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Please be sure to turn off all your table lamps when you leave the house. Use a ceiling light to make it look as if you're home. We had a fire which destroyed almost everything because of a short in a lamp. That made me think how easily a fire could start if a lamp fell over. 

Like your lamps, my things were just that-things, but it was a lot of work, time, and trouble to try to list everything we had for the insurance company and not be able to live at home! The firemen rescued Checkers, the cat that didn't like me, and brought her around with oxygen. One cat went right through a basement window, and we lost a kitten and a bird to the smoke. The dog was outside, and we weren't home; thank the Lord!


----------

